# Is too much emphasis being put on beading?



## mcbrite (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey guys!

Pretty much all I read about is beading, beading, beading...

Isn't dirt repelling and the duration of this effect far more important? (You guessed it, I'm lazy... :lol: )

Or are the two maybe 100% synonymous?

My background for asking:
Got GTechiq C1 and Exo2 on my white Cayman and only have to wash it every fourth time that I used to before. It's been on there for exactly a year, is still going decent, but I'm finally thinking about renewing it or maybe using something else even. (I'm happy with it, but we have a saying over here: "Other mothers have beautiful daughters, too!") 

So I guess my amended question is:
Is a dirt repelling effect ALWAYS synonymous with beading? I tried polymer netshield as well and while the beading is insane, I wasn't exactly thrilled by how the dirt stuck to it... Maybe I applied it wrong, though...

Any tips for lazy guys like me? I'm not afraid of sealing my car thoroughly and that taking some time. But I want to be rewarded with having to wash it a lot less in return for my prior efforts.

I figured the forum is comprised of 2 kinds of people: Guys that wash their car every week anyway and experiment (like my best friend) and guys like me that are more looking for "time invested vs. maximum efficiency/durability".

I feel I have done alright on that front by using C1 and Exo2...
But maybe you pros disagree and have even better recommendations for me?


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Waxes usually bead really nicely, but also they attract more dust. So that's one point against beads being synonymous with dirt repelling properties. Then it depends on what kind of "dirt" we're talking about. Good water sheeting properties probably means good dirt repelling during winter. Sonax P&S and PNS are great during winter for this reason. But maybe they attract more dry dust and maybe that's what you're referring to with your comment about Sonax PNS?

Check this thread out, and look at the pictures on the second page when he compared dirt gathered after driving during winter.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295968


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes too much emphasis is put on beading. Some people ONLY rate a products durability on its beading. With that said, I've used hydrophilic products and people are usually underwhelmed with the over all effect. So a good strong base, topped with a product that beads is how i try to go now. You get the reduction in paint defects and spotting, and flashy impressive beading that turns heads. Job done


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Yes too much emphasis is put on beading. Some people ONLY rate a products durability on its beading. With that said, I've used hydrophilic products and people are usually underwhelmed with the over all effect. So a good strong base, topped with a product that beads is how i try to go now. You get the reduction in paint defects and spotting, and flashy impressive beading that turns heads. Job done


Its the future matt and you know it dude! :thumb:


----------



## mcbrite (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, the PNS comparison is pretty impressive! - I just came back from a motorcycle tour and PNS was put on before... Anxious to see how it washes once I get to it... Rain on the Tour always seemed to self-clean it pretty well...

Since I saw it in a sig: How does Artdeshine products compare to Getechniq?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

All beading does is concentrate any dirt into a smaller space


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

mcbrite said:


> Wow, the PNS comparison is pretty impressive! - I just came back from a motorcycle tour and PNS was put on before... Anxious to see how it washes once I get to it... Rain on the Tour always seemed to self-clean it pretty well...
> 
> Since I saw it in a sig: How does Artdeshine products compare to Getechniq?


well artdeshine is on my 9 year old daily driver and its works superbly,still turns heads and would'nt want anything other than artdeshine on it in truth


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I like a good sheet.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

S63 said:


> I like a good sheet.


That sounds on the fringes of being rude


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I tried Gtechniq when I first got into car detailing and was impressed with it, it did everything it was meant to and my car looked pretty good to me.

Later on I tried some ArtDeShine products, I instantly became a convert and guess I talk about them too much now.

I have to force myself not to reply to a lot of threads simply because my reply would get boring, suffice it to say I strongly urge you to try some ArtDeShine products and make up your own mind, for me it was a no brainer my metallic black SLK looks better now than it ever has and I wouldn't be without ADS products.

If I was you I would suggest some Obsidian wax topped with ArtDeSicko, the water behaviour an the shine will be sensational and can be improved even further by topping up with some NGPS when you routinely wash the car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Beading looks great and if your moving then nice run off however if your stood and the beads dry out, then you have a very mucky vehicle.

I would not be bothered about any beading as long as the water sheeted of fast.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

james_death said:


> Beading looks great and if your moving then nice run off however if your stood and the beads dry out, then you have a very mucky vehicle.
> 
> I would not be bothered about any beading as long as the water sheeted of fast.


I found that the Sonax BSD I applied to my car kept it cleaner then the waxes by itself. It's also a very good beading product so the whole beads means dirty doesn't apply to every product.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> I found that the Sonax BSD I applied to my car kept it cleaner then the waxes by itself. It's also a very good beading product so the whole beads means dirty doesn't apply to every product.


All beading will contain dirt never mind what product is used, although with some products it will be less then others


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> All beading will contain dirt never mind what product is used, although with some products it will be less then others


All water will contain dirt, beaded or flat. All I'm saying is that even though some products bead like crazy, doesn't mean they will inherently be the dirtiest.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Contact angle has a big part to play :thumb:


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, you UK guys are beading crazy! 

When your cars are wet all the time I can understand though. 

I go for 100% looks myself. :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im actually guilty of this, dont know why but I love looking at nice tight beading, my latest lsp doesnt bead too great but does look awesome so im trying to put my beading fetish aside for now


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> I go for 100% looks myself. :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you consider beading as part of the look?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> Do you consider beading as part of the look?


for me nope. I do understand where others are coming from, but beading is zero concern for me.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Contact angle has a big part to play :thumb:


What do you mean?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What do you mean?


beading contact angle. The higher the angle, the tighter the beading. Lotus effect ect. :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yes I understand that but does he means something else also?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

beading makes me jizz in my y fronts


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I love beading, whether dirt settles or not or if scientifically sheetings better, i don't care. It's visually pleasing to ME and that is all that matters...........so big up the beading massive!
Thank- you.....


and goodnight


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Yes, you UK guys are beading crazy!
> 
> When your cars are wet all the time I can understand though.
> 
> I go for 100% looks myself. :thumb:


:thumb:
one thing that really gets me is when someone has spend hours on there paint with the polisher then lsp and the car looks the part, then 5 minutes after they cover it in water just to see the beading. then have to dry it off with the chance of scratching the paint :wall: dont make sense


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

dillinja999 said:


> beading makes me jizz in my y fronts


interesting world you live in


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I think this is a personal thing, having used wax in the past I have this year tried sealents again no beading as such, not quite as impressive after it rains - interested to see how long the sealant lasts...


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Waxing or sealing with any paint product will bead, who cares how big / small, its protected, so too much is said bout beading like its an artform lol.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> What do you mean?


The higher the contact angle the more self cleaning you seem to find that was all.



Jade Warrior said:


> Waxing or sealing with any paint product will bead, who cares how big / small, its protected, so too much is said bout beading like its an artform lol.


Does a wax protect as well as a ceramic sealant from the likes of bird poo why do we protect the paint what from ???

Does wax protect the fly etchings that hit the front of your car in the summer.

Fly etching I see a lot on front of cars even those regularly waxed.

Or does a wax just make cleaning the car easier.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

As above, contact angle and the movement of beads is what helps keep a surface cleaner.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kevlar said:


> I think this is a personal thing, having used wax in the past I have this year tried sealents again no beading as such, not quite as impressive after it rains - interested to see how long the sealant lasts...


Yep some people like one thing others like another.
it shouldnt really matter if u like a product that beads well then so what, likewise with looks and self cleaning.
me I like beading, dont know why but I do, am I wrong or in the minority? Frankly I dont care, my car my rules


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

organisys said:


> As above, contact angle and the movement of beads is what helps keep a surface cleaner.


if the car isnt moving the beading will not move, dry out and leave the dirt on the car, unlike sheeting


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Yep some people like one thing others like another.
> it shouldnt really matter if u like a product that beads well then so what, likewise with looks and self cleaning.
> me I like beading, dont know why but I do, am I wrong or in the minority? Frankly I dont care, *my car my rules*


true but it isnt your water


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> true but it isnt your water


It is if I blow rasberries on the car at close proximity


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> It is if I blow rasberries on the car at close proximity


:doublesho:lol:


----------

